# head lice



## luketheluke (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah I have them at the moment i dont know who i got them off  but anyways my baby orchid mantis loves them haha he has 1 in each arm right now nibbling away :lol: I tried to take a picture but my camera sucks and he is to small to focus on


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2007)

Uhh ok. Please make sure to introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 1, 2007)

That's a bit scary.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 2, 2007)

If you are indeed feeding your mantis your head lice, you may want to refrain, once you start treatment. The medication you use to kill the head lice, may very well kill your mantis.


----------



## AFK (Apr 3, 2007)

great! helluva lot cheaper than buying fruit fly cultures!


----------



## AFK (Apr 3, 2007)

here's a totally organic, pesticide-free method to get rid of your headlice:

go to bed wearing a showercap. inside the showercap, place an ooth in there just ready to hatch. when it hatches at night, by the time you wake up, all your lice will have been gobbled up by the little manties


----------



## luketheluke (Apr 3, 2007)

hahahahaha i will have to try it there really annoying me now &gt;


----------



## AFK (Apr 15, 2007)

requesting an update on said scenario


----------

